# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Updated Gyno Reversal

## Phased

Ok here is what your gonna do, no crash involved. This will reverse gyno if you catch it early.

All Research Chems come from Ar-r .com

Letro dosing, I'll break it down for you:
1ml = 2.5mg
0.9ml = 2.25mg
0.8ml = 2mg
0.7ml = 1.75mg
0.6ml = 1.5mg
0.5ml = 1.25mg
0.4ml = 1mg
0.3ml = 0.75mg
0.2ml = 0.5mg
0.1ml = 0.25mg

Weeks 1-2
Letro .25mg EOD, so draw .1ml the plunger, letro is sweet so taste is ok. Take before bed.

Weeks 1-2
(Substitute for Letro)
Aromasin 10/10/10/10mg ED (Can go up to 12.5mg ED if needed)
Consume with High fat foods like almond butter, egg's with Yolks or whole milk to have 40-50% better absorption of the Aromasin to get level's up quicker


Weeks 1-6
Nolvadex 40/40/40/20/20/10mg Every day (or till symptoms clear)
Raloxifine 80/80/60/60/60/30mg Every day (or till symptoms clear)

Nolvadex tastes really bad, mix it with water put it in a shot glass and throw it back.

Take the nolva in the morning, Raloxifine at night.

This should reverse the Gyno .

I would get labs as well
Privatemdlabs.com
Estradiol sensitive (e2)
Complete Male Hormone Panel


Supplements 
Zinc 150mg Ed
Copper 2mg Ed
Vitamin D3 5000mg ED

----------


## JohnnyTribal

Wow sounds like you really know what's up man

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## gi55

anyone have luck with this light use of letro method?

----------


## gonebluffn

Or you could just take Raloxifine @ 60 mg a day until its gone.

----------


## gi55

anyone?

----------

